# Help! Smok m50 or cloupor mini or?



## PutRid (14/1/15)

Hey guys.
Im in two worlds at the moment. 
My heart was set on the smok m50 but iv read such bad reviews and experience with them, suddenly the cloupor mini isnt looking to bad now. My only issue is that its 30w and cant fire below 0.4. I dont need less than 0.4 but theres always that possibility one day. As for 30w i dont always use over 25w but again sometimes i do use over when i put my rda's on. 
I need something that functions correctly and reads correctly. I also want something that is smaller than normal box mods but i honestly cannot decide what to get. Can someone please shed some light and guide me in the right direction.


----------



## abdul (14/1/15)

Istick 50? Not sure of size in comparison to the others though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (14/1/15)

iStick 50 seems promising, I would hold out a bit because mini boxes are all the rage. If you look at the specs of the Smok M65 plus its like wtf good but I will never buy another SMOK product since my experience with the M50 has been terrible


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/15)

iStick 50W

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

patience is key .... wait for the dust to settle , QC to be sorted etc etc and then make up your mind .... 

in the meantime .... get an Egrip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

iStick 50W will almost certainly be a winner 

My M50 is perfect for me and I love it to bits though...I know it's getting some bad reviews (and rightly so in some regards), but honestly I've been using it as my primary device for a couple of weeks and couldn't be happier  

The cloupor mini seems to be a fantastic device too, and if you don't need below 0.4 or above 30W *right now* then I would jump on it - I still intend to get one in a month or so as my #2 

Other honourable mentions should go to the IPV mini and the Sigelei mini - both look just amazing as well 

These devices are improving so fast, you should grab what you want...because if you wait for the next best thing chances are you'll never buy anything at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PutRid (14/1/15)

To be honest I hated the look of the iStick 20w, so the 50w looks like a glorified 20w 
I love the look of the M50 and Cloupor mini, I also dont really mind going something slightly bigger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (14/1/15)

free3dom said:


> These devices are improving so fast, you should grab what you want...because if you wait for the next best thing chances are you'll never buy anything at all



That is very true.


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

PutRid said:


> To be honest I hated the look of the iStick 20w, so the 50w looks like a glorified 20w
> I love the look of the M50 and Cloupor mini, I also dont really mind going something slightly bigger.



If you don't mind bigger then maybe the IPV2 50W would be a good fit...it is a bit more pricey, but it is by all accounts a great device with plenty of "room for growth" when you need it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## PutRid (14/1/15)

free3dom said:


> If you don't mind bigger then maybe the IPV2 50W would be a good fit...it is a bit more pricey, but it is by all accounts a great device with plenty of "room for growth" when you need it


Yeah, iv'e been speaking to Vandal and he has advised the same option. 
Thanks a lot for the advice man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

free3dom said:


> If you don't mind bigger then maybe the IPV2 50W would be a good fit...it is a bit more pricey, but it is by all accounts a great device with plenty of "room for growth" when you need it



that's exactly what I did  ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Yeah, iv'e been speaking to Vandal and he has advised the same option.
> Thanks a lot for the advice man.



My pleasure 
While it's nice to get the latest and greatest...sometimes the trusted reputation of a slightly older (but not inferior) device wins out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

ja , just watch the 2nd hand market like I did a deal is bound to come along ... so I'm sorted for now EGrip for my office carry and the Ipv2 for experimentation , sometimes what you want is not what you need right now ... and what you need is not to want too much *end Mr Miyagi voice*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> ja , just watch the 2nd hand market like I did a deal is bound to come along ... so I'm sorted for now EGrip for my office carry and the Ipv2 for experimentation , sometimes what you want is not what you need right now ... and what you need is not to want too much *end Mr Miyagi voice*



Noooo, did you just buy the IPV 2 from 2 Angry Wolves?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Noooo, did you just buy the IPV 2 from 2 Angry Wolves?



ayupayupayup I did ! actually earlier today already pickup tomorrow .... if I don't like it you can have first option ok ?


----------



## PutRid (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> ayupayupayup I did ! actually earlier today already pickup tomorrow .... if I don't like it you can have first option ok ?


Hahah Deal! "please dont like it, please dont like it"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/1/15)

Vapor Shark rDNA40 would be my choice of all the mini box mods atm. 40w is plenty for me. But it's quite a bit more expensive unfortunately. 
The iStick 50w and M50 both look great and seem like really good value for such small powerful mods. The 30w Cloupor looks pretty but I occasionally like around 35W so maybe slightly underpowered compared to the others. But I'd wait a little while if you can, for more reviews and reviews after people have been using the mini mods for some time. I reckon things are going to get very interesting in the next couple of months!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PutRid (14/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Vapor Shark rDNA40 would be my choice of all the mini box mods atm. 40w is plenty for me. But it's quite a bit more expensive unfortunately.
> The iStick 50w and M50 both look great and seem like really good value for such small powerful mods. The 30w Cloupor looks pretty but I occasionally like around 35W so maybe slightly underpowered compared to the others. But I'd wait a little while if you can, for more reviews and reviews after people have been using the mini mods for some time. I reckon things are going to get very interesting in the next couple of months!


Yeah my buddy has a Vapourshark, I would love to get one, but I honestly cannot see myself forking out R2500 for one.


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

I love my IPV2. its like a pit-bull ferocious and cuddly... all on one pretty package

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

yup , would rather then invest in a local custom box mod .... for R2500 you can get a 2nd hand mod + all the latest attys you desire + have spare change for some juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> yup , would rather then invest in a local custom box mod .... for R2500 you can get a 2nd hand mod + all the latest attys you desire + have spare change for some juice



I have pretty intense atty desire 
But your point is well made...they are great, but are they worth it


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

PutRid said:


> To be honest I hated the look of the iStick 20w, so the 50w looks like a glorified 20w
> I love the look of the M50 and Cloupor mini, I also dont really mind going something slightly bigger.



The mini looks even worse, like a truncated istick. The istick, i'm glad i resisted getting one, i dislike the stamped steel end cover, that's why it's cheap / sort of cheap. Good for the general market; i know one B&M shop that doesn't know how many he could be selling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

fasttech had a vaporshark clone but it disappeared,the URL says .../item-removed. 
fasttech price is what it's worth, plastic case. Unless you really want the heat control nickel wire thing.


----------



## saiman (15/1/15)

I think it also boils down to price and after sale support. I got the cloupor mini and cloupors design and built appeals much more to me than the isticks. the Mod does everything I clould need and I cant wait to get a Kangr Subtank mini for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (15/1/15)

Cloupor is good VFM. 
vaporshark...which is very popular, but...add the extra cost of the silicon skin (and you have to have it, because plastic case and some have less secure battery covers) and it's about 2x the price of the Cloupor mini. DNA40 and the heat control feature is only applicable if you build nickel coils, and i read about some being sent back because of DNA40's with problems. ok, those were the first batch, Evolv working on it. But that's no good to me, to take a chance, shipping back and waiting. i rather take a chance with DNA copies; tens of thousands of HANA clones with no problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (16/1/15)

There is also the IPV Mini, note that the DNA 40 heat control type circuit is now popping up in clones as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (16/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> There is also the IPV Mini, note that the DNA 40 heat control type circuit is now popping up in clones as well...


You guys are going to get the IPV Mini 2 ?


----------



## PutRid (16/1/15)

Not the biggest fan of the ipv mini, reminds me too much of the zna. And me no likey

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/1/15)

Got to give some advice here. I have owned the m50 for a while now, and while good, I have had issues, as this is my second one, and there is definitely an issue with the ohm reader. It's still a solid reliable device though. Yesterday I bought the Cloupor mini, only 30w. But it is miles better in terms of build quality, accurate as hell on the ohm meter(down to hundredth of an ohm) and is smaller. It's feels better in the hand and has this amazing matte finish. Come with better accessories as well. All in All, if not to worried about 30w limitation, this is the device. Not sure where you are based, can't see on Tapatalk, but if your close to centurion, mi casa su casa, more than welcome to come round and Vape it up!!!!! @PutRid

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PutRid (16/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Got to give some advice here. I have owned the m50 for a while now, and while good, I have had issues, as this is my second one, and there is definitely an issue with the ohm reader. It's still a solid reliable device though. Yesterday I bought the Cloupor mini, only 30w. But it is miles better in terms of build quality, accurate as hell on the ohm meter(down to hundredth of an ohm) and is smaller. It's feels better in the hand and has this amazing matte finish. Come with better accessories as well. All in All, if not to worried about 30w limitation, this is the device. Not sure where you are based, can't see on Tapatalk, but if your close to centurion, mi casa su casa, more than welcome to come round and Vape it up!!!!! @PutRid


Dammit. My heart was set on the m50 when viewing your posts. The ohm reader is my biggest concern. 
I would love to come and vape it up but im in cpt bro.
The 30w limitation isnt too big a deal as i dont go over that with my rta's but i honestly prefer vaping on a regulated mod with my rba's compared to mech. 
Can you do me a favour and send me a pic or two of each device with same attys on. Preferably lemo drop if you have.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/1/15)

Your wish is my command !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/1/15)

Only Lemo normal


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/1/15)

Dude. Go the Cloupor. Not to say the M50 is bad, it's very good, but the Cloupor is excellent


----------



## PutRid (16/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Your wish is my command !!!!
> View attachment 19467
> View attachment 19468
> View attachment 19469


Thanks man, The only thing that bothers me, is that over hang with the atty. The M50 just looks so much better than the C mini. 
I know Function over form but ye, maybe i should just take the plunge.


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/15)

What the hell were KangerTech thinking - 25mm atty?!

You probably need to pay for a full extra seat to board a commercial flight with one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (16/1/15)

VandaL said:


> You guys are going to get the IPV Mini 2 ?



IPV Mini is on its way now, will wait a tad for hype pricing to dissipate before we look at V2.


----------



## Dubz (16/1/15)

Just had to put this out here. Sigelei 50w mini V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (16/1/15)

That is sexy.


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

I am in the same boat regarding the M50 and Cloupor Mini. What's the Cloupor's lowest ohm it can fire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I am in the same boat regarding the M50 and Cloupor Mini. What's the Cloupor's lowest ohm it can fire?


I just got the cloupor mini. It is fantastic. Solid and perfect fit for the hand. Its 0.45ohm. 2 decimal ohm and voltage reading. Really nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I am in the same boat regarding the M50 and Cloupor Mini. What's the Cloupor's lowest ohm it can fire?



I don't think either of those is the wrong choice...both are fantastic devices 
Cloupor has easy battery swap, while the M50 has improved power+lower resistance range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I don't think either of those is the wrong choice...both are fantastic devices
> Cloupor has easy battery swap, while the M50 has improved power+lower resistance range


True, and although i agree and wish the cloupor mini had the performance of the m50 i could not deal with the chance of having inconsistent ohm readings. I still love the look of the m50 compared to the c mini. 
But....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (22/1/15)

PutRid said:


> True, and although i agree and wish the cloupor mini had the performance of the m50 i could not deal with the chance of having inconsistent ohm readings. I still love the look of the m50 compared to the c mini.
> But....


That lemo looks familiar


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

PutRid said:


> True, and although i agree and wish the cloupor mini had the performance of the m50 i could not deal with the chance of having inconsistent ohm readings. I still love the look of the m50 compared to the c mini.
> But....



Hehe, well the fact is there is no inconsistent ohm readings...just one or two bad devices (as is common with first runs of new devices), and these have already been swapped out for working ones (for local buyers) 

But the Cloupor is looking fantastic, and I think is the perfect complement to the M50. Must get one


----------



## PutRid (22/1/15)

VandaL said:


> That lemo looks familiar


Ohhhhhh snap, lol dude


----------

